# Watermark a large batch of images



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Title says it all. I need to quickly watermark 200+ photos. 

*Needs to work with Tiger and PPC Mac as a major upgrade for a minor project makes no sense whatsoever.* A plug in that works in PS Elements 4 would be fine as long as it will run batches.

Suggestions???


----------



## WCraig (Jul 28, 2004)

GraphicConverter Videos

Last video shows how to rescale and apply a watermark.

Craig


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks Craig,

Don't know why I did not further explore the batch settings before concluding GC did not have that feature.

My older version of GC is paid for and will Indeed do the trick nicely. Can run resizing at the same time which will save a step. Looks like Elements does a better job on the Auto Levels so it will still be a double run but everything can be done in batch mode and I can't ask any more than that.

EDIT: For any one else looking for a similar solution. Graphic Converter will not do batch changes unless it has been paid for. Even so, over the years I have found it to be one of my better software investments.


----------

